# Smoked a few shrimp today with my ribs



## bgosnell151 (Aug 30, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 30, 2015)

Olive oil, lemon, lime and Cajun seasoning... Turned out awesome!!!













image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 2, 2015)

B151, They look delicious !


----------



## oldironhead (Dec 20, 2015)

These look great - I wanna do some of these for Christmas night at my parents. Can you give more details? Temp/wood/etc? Thanks!!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Dec 22, 2015)

oldironhead said:


> These look great - I wanna do some of these for Christmas night at my parents. Can you give more details? Temp/wood/etc? Thanks!!


I smoked them with Pecan and 235*.  I think I did the for 25 minutes, but not positive on the time.


----------

